# porting through rear seat speaker grill



## parttime (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a 66 impala. I am going to start building a box that would fit right behind the seat, under the rear deck. I have three JL W3's and a PPI 2350. I don't know if I will use all 3 speaker or just 2. 

Has anyone vented through where the factory speaker went on the middle of the back seat, or would that be too small for a port?

Any thoughts on speaker box a design


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

You can use it to vent just fine. I'm in the process of making something like that. I won't be venting a port directly, just letting the sound come through.

Check out my 1964 Impala Trunk Build thread


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

You sure itd sound right? I wanted my L7 ported threw the rear deck of my 83 Grand prix, And everybody said sub and port should face same way.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I've seen it done before


----------



## parttime (Sep 10, 2007)

Kannabis - I like what you've done.

I have no idea what it would sound like. I was going to mount them in the rear deck, but I was told not to. The sound reflecting off the glass could do wierd things. I have a huge rear deck, so fitting three 12's would have been no problem.

Here is a picture of some cardboard cut outs of what I was going to do.














So now I figured I would try to put them in a box. I have no idea which direction I am going to face the speakers or how I am going to port it...

any pictures or suggestions would be great.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

3 JL Audios ported through the rear deck will sound excellent. I had that done in my Riv several years ago. To this day it sounds pretty sweet. Hit's hard and all of that fun stuff.



















I liked the set up and sound so much I had my SS done with a port in the rear deck..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Sep 12 2007, 12:27 AM~8771108
> *3 JL Audios ported through the rear deck will sound excellent.  I had that done in my Riv several years ago.  To this day it sounds pretty sweet.  Hit's hard and all of that fun stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


nice install


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

gonna watch this... I need similar info for the install in my glasshouse


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Sep 11 2007, 04:02 PM~8768321
> *You sure itd sound right? I wanted my L7 ported threw the rear deck of my 83 Grand prix, And everybody said sub and port should face same way.
> *



It'll sound right so long as you have the box tuned right. I currently have 3 JBL 1024s forward firing in the trunk of my '83 Caprice (no pix as box is not done yet), powered with a JBL Crown BPX 1100.1. Used the 6x9 holes in my rear deck for ports, plus I have a port in the box. It sounds great and, to me, a lot better than if I were to have them firing towards the back of the trunk. Cuts out on the trunk rattle and is not as loud outside as it is inside.


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Sep 11 2007, 09:27 PM~8771108
> *3 JL Audios ported through the rear deck will sound excellent.  I had that done in my Riv several years ago.  To this day it sounds pretty sweet.  Hit's hard and all of that fun stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


That is a clean install. Bet that shit knocks too.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Sep 12 2007, 09:54 AM~8773603
> *Used the 6x9 holes in my rear deck for ports, plus I have a port in the box
> *


you have 3 ports?


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Sep 12 2007, 09:15 AM~8773739
> *you have 3 ports?
> *



No...well...the box is ported (port is on the same side as the woofers) and the front is sealed from the rest of the trunk using that expanding foam stuff from Home Depot (which means no room for Hydros, but got space for bags; facade(sp?) pieces have not been attached to the box yet). I took out the 6x9s and used the holes in the rear deck for the ports for the air from the subs. Doesn't sound that bad and all my friends and family can't handle the pressure in the car.

So...yeah, I guess its 3 ports, but its really one port pushing air through two ports in the rear deck. Yeah that makes at least some sense.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Sep 12 2007, 11:55 AM~8773611
> *That is a clean install.  Bet that shit knocks too.
> *



Yeah, they both hit pretty hard. Tough call on which one sounds the best. Not that it matters really. The car and the system in the Riv are for sale.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Sep 12 2007, 11:23 AM~8773782
> *No...well...the box is ported (port is on the same side as the woofers) and the front is sealed from the rest of the trunk using that expanding foam stuff from Home Depot (which means no room for Hydros, but got space for bags; facade(sp?) pieces have not been attached to the box yet).  I took out the 6x9s and used the holes in the rear deck for the ports for the air from the subs.  Doesn't sound that bad and all my friends and family can't handle the pressure in the car.
> 
> So...yeah, I guess its 3 ports, but its really one port pushing air through two ports in the rear deck.  Yeah that makes at least some sense.
> *



how come you didnt just do a bandpass?


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 12 2007, 07:47 PM~8778217
> *how come you didnt just do a bandpass?
> *



That's a good question, but I didn't build the box. The guy I had build the box said this would work best for the bass I was lookin for and since he has been doin this for the last 15-20 years, I took his word for it. I'll try and take pics of it when its daylight outside, even though it aint done yet. gotta mount the second batt. How did the guy descibe it....that '90s gangsta bass.


----------



## parttime (Sep 10, 2007)

It that a port behind the armrest too?


----------

